# How To Post Pictures



## nikkiheaven (Nov 24, 2012)

OK, I've been on this site for years, can someone tell me how to post pictures?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 24, 2012)

nikkiheaven said:
			
		

> OK, I've been on this site for years, can someone tell me how to post pictures?



From where? Your phone, the computer?

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## nikkiheaven (Nov 24, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> From where? Your phone, the computer?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I need help posting from both.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Nov 24, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 24, 2012)

<_______>........


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 24, 2012)

I gave up on the iPad since they updated to 6.0, I just send the picture to my email and get on my phone and add the picture, I just go to my email push down on the pic and click save image which goes to my camera in my phone and go to the forum and push attachments and it downloads the pic and I write what I want and push send


----------



## jenaccess (Jan 29, 2013)

testing


----------



## GetHappy2014 (Mar 5, 2019)

..........test


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 22, 2019)

i just use paint to resize my pics but i'm on my laptop. Then in the post click upload a file button thats right next to the post reply choose the resized pic from ur comp or gallery and upload. click full size or thumbnail and it should pop up where your cursor was.


----------

